# Happy Friday Y'all



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Starting the weekend off with a grilled tomato and tripletail sammich.....


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks great! I'll be looking for the invite in the mail next time


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dang & I aint had lunch yet either.

It's Good Friday also. Happy Easter all.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll take one.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks good!!!:thumbup:


----------

